# Another bad storm coming for the NorthEast states this week??



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 9, 2014)

I was thinking that we are almost getting into spring, at least here in north Alabama, but then I read this weather warning, and if they are right, we have yet another nasty storm coming our way.
It starts with T-storms, possible tornadoes in Florida, and then progresses north from there, dumping snow as it goes. 
They are comparing it to a super storm from 1993, which I don't remember anything about (since I was in Western Washington at that time), but some of you who lived in the East back then might remember.

Time to get the little candle/flowerpot heaters ready in case the lights go out. I got the little candles, and the bread loaf pan, but need to get the flowerpots yet.

http://www.theweatherspace.com/2014...torm-noreaster-for-the-eastern-united-states/


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

February 9th is a long way from spring and didn't the groundhog say something like, "Forget it!  I ain't comin' out shadow or no shadow!!".  I feel terrible for people living through these intense storms.  So many without power and suffering major cold temps.  Have spent time in northern climes but never in such bad weather.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh dear Buddha, not again!

I'm gonna get on my bike and start pedaling in a southerly direction - maybe I can pass _under_ the storm.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 9, 2014)

re:Another bad storm coming for the NorthEast states this week?? 

Having lived in the Boston area for 50 years these recent snowstorms are not that difficult for New England and we've always dug ourselves out and carried on..The real bad one was the Blizzard of 78 where we we stuck indoors for 3 days. 
The key here is to prepare for a snowstorm. If 8 to 10 inches of snow was predicted I would go out every couple of hours and shovel as soon as the first inch fell,I would keep doing it till the snow stopped. My sidewalk and driveway were all cleared when the storm was over while my neighbors were facing removing 8-10" of packed snow. I go hide inside the house before they ask me to help them shovel.(g)


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, DJ, I would think native residents know how to deal with each winter's onslaught.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Yeah, DJ, I would think native residents know how to deal with each winter's onslaught.



Not around here they don't - every snowfall sees a mad rush to the stores for milk and bread, a run on shovels and snowblowers, people buying up fuel like the world has gone dry, then they get in all sorts of stupid accidents on the way home when there's 1/2" of powder on the road.

Idiots.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Not around here they don't - every snowfall sees a mad rush to the stores for milk and bread, a run on shovels and snowblowers, people buying up fuel like the world has gone dry, then they get in all sorts of stupid accidents on the way home when there's 1/2" of powder on the road.
> 
> Idiots.



Well, might I conclude they ain't native???


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Well, might I conclude they ain't native???



Oh, they couldn't be any _more_ native if they wore scrapple hats to church.

... they're just stupid. 

You know that old definition of insanity - doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results?

Yeah, that's them.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, they couldn't be any _more_ native if they wore scrapple hats to church.
> 
> ... they're just stupid.
> 
> ...



You must be talking about todays drivers,a snowstorm is once in a while,but drivers are everyday stupidity.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Folks in Portland, Oregon, must be pretty smart in comparison.  Saw on the news that people were staying off the roads in the latest snowstorm.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> You must be talking about todays drivers,a snowstorm is once in a while,but drivers are everyday stupidity.



Very true!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 10, 2014)

I hadn't heard about another storm in the northeast, probably because in Georgia we're waiting for sNOwmageddon or a sNOwfoon or something. It's supposed to start with rain tonight changing to sNOw around 3 am. By 7 am, we'll have anywhere from 2" to 7" of sNOw. About mid-morning it's supposed to change to all rain for the rest of the day. Tomorrow evening the rain will become freezing rain, then ice continuing all day Wednesday. I'm less than thrilled. Once it's ice, were in big trouble...like power outages trouble. Just 1/4" of ice is enough to bring down power lines and although our area for about a three mile radius has all underground power lines, that doesn't mean a thing when the ice hits substations. 

All area schools are already closed tomorrow and Wednesday and will probably close Thursday as well because the road conditions will make it dangerous to drive. It should be sunny on Thursday with a high temp in the mid-40s, but it takes more than a day to melt 1/4" of ice on all but the main roads.

I'd rather drive in a blizzard than suffer through an ice storm. Ugh.

How many days until spring? Our groundhog didn't see his shadow on Febudreary 2.

ETA: And my clients? They don't care what the weather is...they want their houses cleaned and EXPECT me to show up on their doorsteps if it's their regular cleaning day. WTH? One of them actually insisted that I come on Thursday because it's more convenient for her than if I come tomorrow, her scheduled day, and a day when the roads will be okay. Guess what? I have another client scheduled on Thursday, and if the roads are passable, that's where I'll be. When I'm at a client's house, they and their house get my undivided attention. When I leave, they're on their own until next time! And I should cancel one in favor of another who's "inconvenienced" by an ice storm? Geez.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 11, 2014)

I  agree Georgia I would much rather the snow than the ice. The ice causes so much more damage. The are expecting it to knock the power out for a lot of our two states. The good thing is it is suppose to be 60 this weekend. I hope everybody stays safe and warm.

My daffodils are already blooming in my front yard. I doubt they will survive the ice storm. I picked some to put in the house. Just a little reminder that Spring is coming.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Georgia, I never found a client that was worth losing my life over. Please be careful.

I'm sure my son at Tech is having tons of fun - he used to rib me that he was "getting away from all that &*%$ snow".


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 11, 2014)

I woke up to an inch or two of snow here in Huntsville, and it is still snowing. It is supposed to warm up a bit, but then snow again tonite. I about had to push the dogs out the back door this morning, and they are all three now cuddled in front of the little electric heater keeping warm.
Alabama is in a state of emergency, so hopefully they are dealing with this storm better than the last one that devastated the Birmingham area.
For some reason, we usually miss the worst of whatever storms come this way. I always kid my daughter that the arsenal has an invisible bubble over the area to protect it from tornadoes and other bad weather, because most of the storms either go north or south of the arsenal.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

It was 4 degrees here this morning, still have the light 1"-2" on top of the older 6" we got last week. At least it gives some traction on the ice.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 11, 2014)

Georgia!  If a client treated me that way . . . well, that would be one less client.  I know you need the business but it's not right that they should give you the "business".  Surely, there are other more respectable people who could use your services.  If it's too dangerous to be out and about, please stay home and let them clean their own damned house.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Heh, heh ... just got a message from my son at Georgia Tech. The first storm they had, 2 weeks ago, there was 2" of snow and school was closed for 4 days. His wife got stuck on the way home, usually a 1/2-hr. drive that now took 6-1/2 hrs. She parked the car and called my son.

He loaded up a backpack with her snowboots, food, water, flashlights and, as he put it, "my gun, just in case sh*t goes Lord of the Flies" (that's my boy!) and walked 4 miles in darkness to get to her.

They returned the next day for the car.

The storm that's coming up now, they've already closed the school for today and tomorrow, even though it's 42 degrees and drizzling, but he said there are already 20-deep lines at the gas station and the grocery stores are sold out. 

In other words, the people are a _little_ more prepared this time.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 11, 2014)

Good for your son, Sifu, it sounds like you did an excellent job of raising that boy.....be proud ! 

It seems as though both Georgia and Alabama put more time and thought into their preparations this time. Another helpful thing was that this time, the storm came overnite, rather than hitting midmorning like last time. 
People had gone to work, expecting to recieve "a dusting of snow", only to realize that was an extreme understatement; and then, when they all tried to leave and go home, the roads were icy, and caused the accidents which led to the massive stranding of all of the people on the roads.
This time, people sayed home, road crews were already working, so it should go better all over.

I have a neighbor with no car, so I usually take her shopping, and yesterday, we went out to make sure we had everything we would need in case the roads are bad the next few days. The stores were not sold out here, but they were packed, so I had to drop Evelyn off at the door of Krogers, and then park way out in the parking lot to even find a place to park at all. 
No chances of one of the Handicapped spots being open, or anything even close to the store.

I try to always keep the fuel tank over 3/4 full, so no problems with that, but I am not expecting to have to drive.
We have nothing except a small propane heater in case the electricity goes out, but I am pretty sure I can heat up water for coffee with that, if the need arises, and there are lots of small tree branches to build a fire with in the back yard if it comes to that. 
So far, it appears that we will be out of the worst part of the storm though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2014)

So far we've had mostly rain. When I went to work this morning (yes, THAT client!), it was sleeting but predicted to change to rain and it did. Right now the temp is at 37F and holding.

The emergency operations manager for Georgia Power is on TV right now saying that "millions" of Georgians are going to be without power for at least a week or more. The surrounding areas that were going to send power crews are also in a state of emergency and won't be able to send them.

Not looking forward to the next few days for sure. DS, who lives in the UP, called to "remind" me to be sure that we have plenty of batteries for flashlights, everything that can be charged is charged, plenty of food that doesn't have to be cooked, and to stay off the roads. Hey! I'M the mom! I'M the one who's supposed to do the "reminding" but when I do it, he calls it nagging. What's wrong with this picture

ETA: My goodness! POTUS just declared a state of emergency in Georgia. Guess it's really gonna be bad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

He declared a State of Emergency BEFORE anything happens? 

That's weird ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2014)

Phil, if you'd ever been down here before/during/after an ice storm, you'd understand. Trust me, a blizzard is a walk in the park on a sunny spring day compared to an ice storm.

But...we have bread, milk, chocolate, wine, beer, fruit and TP! Life is good so far. I may be singing a different tune tomorrow if we lose power!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, I wish you good luck in the coming days - remember, conserve body heat: sleep with your neighbors.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2014)

Ooooo! Swell idea, Phil. We have some hotties in our subdivision. I hope their wives don't object. Hard to believe, but there ARE women with absofreakinlutely NO sense of humor and who would get testy if they had to share


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ooooo! Swell idea, Phil. We have some hotties in our subdivision. I hope their wives don't object. Hard to believe, but there ARE women with absofreakinlutely NO sense of humor and who would get testy if they had to share



See? The genders are more equal than we thought! layful:


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 12, 2014)

I woke up about 5:30 it was barely raining. I went out and there was very little ice, and it was not as cold as they thought it will be. However at 5:55 it started to rain hard and now it is really getting bad. The lights are flickering on and off and I as sure I am about to lose power. Good luck to all of you in the area.  Even if the power goes out I will have heat. Friends were going to come and stay to keep warm if the power goes out. I do not see how they will be able to get here unless they walked and it will be too far and dangerous. Please stay safe everyone. good luck.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I wish you good luck in the coming days - remember, conserve body heat: sleep with your neighbors.



Have you seen my neighbours, Phil?


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is the same front that passed through here yesterday, it was not as bad as first forecast here...hopefully won't be there either, stay safe and warm.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 12, 2014)

We had sNOw last night but rain and sleet right now and very windy. About 30,000 people in the south metro area are already without power. The forecast keeps increasing the amounts of ice and sNOw expected in our part of town. Swell.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Have you seen my neighbours, Phil?



Despite what that police report claims, no, I have not. 

I have an alibi - I was at the casino with the Sassy Sisters.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> He declared a State of Emergency BEFORE anything happens?
> 
> That's weird ...



Nothing new,Obama does this all the time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Nothing new,Obama does this all the time.



Shows how much I listen to him ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 12, 2014)

Crap. Power just went off. When I posted at 9, there were 35K people without power. A few minutes ago, it was up to 113K. Now us. Wonder how many more that added? LOL. Gotta shut down to conserve battery. Lord knows how long this will last.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

Best of luck; Georgia....keep warm.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 12, 2014)

I still have power, and appears to be snowing  more than sleeting, which is a good thing. There has been no traffic on the road which is also a good thing around here. The governor has called a state of emergency. It maybe about an inch of ice and snow now. I still smile about how this little bit closes down the whole state, but believe me it does. And you definitely do not want to be out there except to play in it. :winter1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 12, 2014)

Power is back on. Our electric co-op says there are now only 85 households without power in our county. In the city, the number is climbing.

We're discussing a block party in our neighborhood tonight if the power goes off and stays off. We'll all haul out our grills and cook up the thawing meat. Canvassing neighbors now to see if anybody has any Southern Comfort...seems appropriate as the drink du jour! Our neighbors with musical talent will be entertaining us to the strains of The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia. If the power outages are intermittent? Then we'll still have the party and call it a Bipolar Block Party!

Gotta laugh about this or we'd all be crying. It's rotten that it's ice. Kids can't go out to play in the ice. It's supposed to change to sNOw tonight.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds good....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 12, 2014)

About 30 minutes ago Georgia Power reported more than 250,000 households without power. Ours is still on. Hope it stays on!

Polar Block Party still being discussed


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is the oddest weather we've had in Winter for years, and I cannot remember when it was this "odd".  I suppose the world is changing, and so, the weather will too.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 13, 2014)

Good morning. My power went off last night about 9 pm, but just came back on. Georgia I am glad you got your power back too. Everything is covered in ice. I realize how dangerous this is but it is also incredibly beautiful. The sleet, snow and now ice has covered everything to about 3 inches. The street light is on now cross the street and everything looks like one of those lovely glass Christmas ornaments. When the wind blows the ice encased branches on the trees makes a tingling sound like hundreds of little bells.There are icicles hanging from the house which is a rare sight in my part of the south.  It really is a wondrous sight. It is suppose to start snowing shortly with a possible accumulation of an inch of snow.

Georgia what a wonderful group of neighbors you have. I love the idea of a Polar block party.Being in the country I have only 1 close neighbor, and a lot of wild animals. Hope you found some Southern Comfort. Stay safe and warm all of you.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

Our alert radio kept going off for about an hour last night. High winds and heavy rains came through. We had a few small lightning strikes but went by real fast and then calmed right down.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> This is the oddest weather we've had in Winter for years, and I cannot remember when it was this "odd".  I suppose the world is changing, and so, the weather will too.



Yet some would claim that the climate is just "same old, same old" ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

There was a bit of a flutter from the remnants of GW evangelists today that Adelaide had a 'record' string of 12 straight days over 40C.
But they kind of blew it by saying that hadn't been 'equalled' since 1897.   Not a record or 'new' then is it?  ..'same old, same old.'


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> There was a bit of a flutter from the remnants of GW evangelists today that Adelaide had a 'record' string of 12 straight days over 40C.
> But they kind of blew it by saying that hadn't been 'equalled' since 1897.   Not a record or 'new' then is it?  ..'same old, same old.'



That's just misspeaking. No reason to hook it up with their being totally wrong. I'm sure the "_Oh, there's nothing going on, everything is fine_" group come up with some doozies as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 13, 2014)

No hyperbole from the skeptic side...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 13, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yet some would claim that the climate is just "same old, same old" ...



It is Phil .... nothing different to many other times in the past.  Got some spare time?  Here's some light reading ...... 

A  Chronological  Listing  of  Early  Weather  Events (1103 pages) PDF 

Hurricanes, rainfall, floods, droughts, tornadoes, glaciers retreating (and advancing), polar ice melting (and re-freezing), extremes of this or that ..... all been happening for a very, very long time.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's something about the UK, almost a hundred years ago:

http://news.uk.msn.com/in-pictures/historic-uk-floods-archive-pictures#image=1


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2014)

> 271 A.D.
> 
> Of Rome in 484, or in the year 271 of the Christian era, the winter was so severe, that the snow
> covered the square in Rome,Italy to a height of several feet for 40 days.



Thanks for the quick read - it was illuminating.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can I get the name of your speed reading coach?


----------

